# Two new foster boys at our place



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Aren;t the cute. I am thinking Cisco and poncho. LOL


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ohhh I love the little one!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like Chase for the golden and Brody for the cocker. They are very beautiful and am sad they were lost in the canyon and noone is looking for them. I hope they get their furever home soon.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

My husband likes you name choices Hooch! But, my two year old grandson wants to call the cocker, "tinylittlebabydog" . He's been around Goldens his whole life and just loves this little guy. The little dog has "personality plus"

Margaret


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

i kinda like "tinylittlebabydog" myself.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Laurel and Hardy! They look like two comedians.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great pair of pups. I would look for a hero/sidekick combo names for those two.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

how bout turner and hooch!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> What a great pair of pups. I would look for a hero/sidekick combo names for those two.


Thank you thank you very much. ROFL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> how bout turner and hooch!!!


Which one is going to be Hooch, the one with personality I hope. ROFL


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

> Laurel and Hardy! They look like two comedians.


Must admit those names did occur to me too...

Margaret


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Which one is going to be Hooch, the one with personality I hope. ROFL


 
the little one!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> the little one!!!!


I am glad you picked the one with personality. Or did youread that and you are just saying the short one to hurt me. ROFLMBO


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

They are so beautiful!!! Here are some suggestions:

Gilbert and Sullivan
Merchant and Ivory
Yin and Yang
Cane and Abel
Martin and Dean
Smokey and Bandit
Lennon and McCartney
David and Goliath
Null and Void (LOL)
Bush and Cheney (dbl LOL!!)


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Rogers and Hammerstein
Starsky and Hutch
Tom and Jerry
Siegrfried and Roy
Rosencrantz and Guildenstern (my personal fave)
Lenny and Squiggy
Hall and Oates


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Butch and Sundance? Found in a canyon?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Butch and Sundance? Found in a canyon?


Oh I like that! I would name the little guy Butch and the golden Sundance. Great idea!!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Rosencrantz and Guildenstern (my personal fave)


You crack me up!!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> You crack me up!!!!


Well I cannot let my high school english teacher Mr. Sullivan down...he was a big fan of the Bard of Avon!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Dang you are killing my Cisco and Pancho names. LOL


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Turner(Golden) and Hooch(Cocker) have stuck! Now to get out the old clicker and treats....

Margaret


----------

